# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ช็อค!!ยางป้ายแดงถูกๆราคาเบาๆพร้อมใช้งานทันทีครับ

## spongefast

ขายแล้วครับ

----------


## spongefast

*ถูกและดี    มีที่นี่ครับ   รับประกันไม่ผิดหวังครับ      พร้อมใช้งานทันที      ราคาเบาๆ    ยางทุกชุดพร้อมใช้งานทันที  ครับ

เน้นเป็นลูกค้ากันระยะยาว ครับ    ขายมากว่า 1,000  ชุด  ไม่เคยมีปัญหาครับ  ไว้ใจได้ครับ  **


รับของ    วัชพล   รามอินทรา   สายไหม      กรุงเทพมหานคร     


  085-4065645      Dtac           ID Line      chamois99     


** *ในกรุงเทพมหานครวิ่งเอาไปส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านได้ตลอด 24 ขม. ครับ******

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด 16 กุมภาพันธ์  2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

ยางรถป้ายแดงราคาเบาๆ ทุกชุดเป็น  ยางใหม่  100%     สมบูรณ์ 100%   รับประกันทุกชุดครับ   ทุกคัน

085-4065645        ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด 18 กุมภาพันธ์  2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ 

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

ยางรถป้ายแดงราคาเบาๆ ทุกชุดเป็น  ยางใหม่  100%     สมบูรณ์ 100%   รับประกันทุกชุดครับ   ทุกคัน

085-4065645        ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด 19 กุมภาพันธ์  2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

ยางรถป้ายแดงราคาเบาๆ ทุกชุดเป็น  ยางใหม่  100%     สมบูรณ์ 100%   รับประกันทุกชุดครับ   ทุกคัน

085-4065645        ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด 20  กุมภาพันธ์  2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ

  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

ยางรถป้ายแดงราคาเบาๆ ทุกชุดเป็น  ยางใหม่  100%     สมบูรณ์ 100%   รับประกันทุกชุดครับ   ทุกคัน

085-4065645        ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด 21 กุมภาพันธ์  2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ 

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

ยางรถป้ายแดงราคาเบาๆ ทุกชุดเป็น  ยางใหม่  100%     สมบูรณ์ 100%   รับประกันทุกชุดครับ   ทุกคัน

085-4065645        ID Line chamois9*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด 25 กุมภาพันธ์  2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

ยางรถป้ายแดงราคาเบาๆ ทุกชุดเป็น  ยางใหม่  100%     สมบูรณ์ 100%   รับประกันทุกชุดครับ   ทุกคัน

085-4065645        ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด 26 กุมภาพันธ์  2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

ยางรถป้ายแดงราคาเบาๆ ทุกชุดเป็น  ยางใหม่  100%     สมบูรณ์ 100%   รับประกันทุกชุดครับ   ทุกคัน

085-4065645        ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด 27  กุมภาพันธ์  2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

ยางรถป้ายแดงราคาเบาๆ ทุกชุดเป็น  ยางใหม่  100%     สมบูรณ์ 100%   รับประกันทุกชุดครับ   ทุกคัน

085-4065645        ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ถูกและดี    มีที่นี่ครับ   รับประกันไม่ผิดหวังครับ      พร้อมใช้งานทันที      ราคาเบาๆ    ยางทุกชุดพร้อมใช้งานทันที  ครับ

เน้นเป็นลูกค้ากันระยะยาว ครับ    ขายมากว่า 1,000  ชุด  ไม่เคยมีปัญหาครับ  ไว้ใจได้ครับ  **


รับของ    วัชพล   รามอินทรา   สายไหม      กรุงเทพมหานคร     


  085-4065645      Dtac           ID Line      chamois99*

----------

